# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون التحكيم ( 31 / 2001 )

## المستشار11

قانون التحكيم 

قانون رقم 31 لسنة 2001 

المادة 1 : 
يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون التحكيم لسنة 2001 ) ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية 

أحكام عامة 
المادة 2 : 
أ- يكون للعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك : 

هيئة التحكيم : الهيئة المشكلة من محكم واحد أو أكثر للفصل في النزاع المحال إلى التحكيم وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون 

المحكمة المختصة : محكمة الاستئناف التي يجري ضمن دائرة اختصاصها التحكيم ما لم يتفق الطرفان على 

اختصاص محكمة استئناف أخرى في المملكة 

ب- يقصد بعبارة ( طرفي التحكيم ) حيثما وردت في هذا القانون طرفا التحكيم أو أطراف التحكيم حسب مقتضى الحال

المادة 3 : 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل تحكيم اتفاقي يجري في المملكة ويتعلق بنزاع مدني أو تجاري بين أطراف من أشخاص القانون العام أو القانون الخاص أيا كانت طبيعة العلاقة القانونية التي يدور حولها النزاع ، عقدية كانت أو غير عقدية 

المادة 4 : 
يطبق هذا القانون على كل تحكيم قائم وقت نفاذه أو يبدأ بعد نفاذه ولو استند إلى اتفاق تحكيم سابق على نفاذه ، على أن تبقى الإجراءات التي تمت وفق أحكام أي قانون سابق صحيحة 

المادة 5 : 
في الأحوال التي يجيز فيها هذا القانون لطرفي التحكيم اختيار الإجراء الواجب الاتباع في مسألة معينة فإن ذلك يتضمن حقهما في الأذن للغير في اختيار هذا الإجراء ويعتبر من الغير كل مؤسسة أو مركز التحكيم في المملكة أو في خارجها 

المادة 6 : 
أ- ما لم يوجد اتفاق خاص بين طرفي التحكيم ، يتم تسليم أي تبليغ إلى من يراد تبليغه شخصيا أو في مقر عمله أو في محل إقامته المعتاد أو إلى عنوانه البريدي المعروف للطرفين أو المحدد في اتفاق التحكيم أو في الوثيقة المنظمة للعلاقة التي يتناولها التحكيم 

ب- وإذا تعذر معرفة أي من العناوين بعد إجراء تحريات جديه يعتبر التبليغ منتجا لآثاره إذا تم تسليمه بكتاب مسجل إلى أخر مقر عمل أو محل إقامة معتاد أو عنوان بريدي معروف للشخص المراد تبليغه 

ج- لا تسري أحكام الفقرتين (أ) و(ب) من هذه المادة على التبليغات القضائية أمام المحاكم 

المادة 7 : 
إذا استمر أحد طرفي النزاع في إجراءات التحكيم مع علمه بوقوع مخالفة لشرط في اتفاق التحكيم أو لحكم من أحكام هذا القانون مما يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفته ولم يقدم اعتراضا على هذه المخالفة في الموعد المتفق عليه أو في وقت معقول عند عدم الاتفاق ، يعتبر ذلك نزولا منه عن حقه في الاعتراض 

المادة 8 : 
لا يجوز لأي محكمة أن تتدخل في المسائل التي يحكمها هذا القانون إلا في الأحوال المبينة فيه ، وذلك دون إخلال بحق هيئة التحكيم في الطلب من المحكمة المختصة مساعدتها على إجراءات التحكيم وفق ما تراه هذه الهيئة مناسبا لحسن سير التحكيم مثل دعوة شاهد أو خبير أو الأمر بإحضار مستند أو صورة عنه أو الإطلاع عليه أو غير ذلك 

اتفاق التحكيم 
المادة 9 : 
لا يجوز الاتفاق على التحكيم ألا للشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يملك التصرف في حقوقه ، ولا يجوز التحكيم في المسائل التي لا يجوز فيها الصلح 

المادة 10 : 
أ- يجب أن يكون اتفاق التحكيم مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا ، ويكون اتفاق التحكيم مكتوبا إذا تضمنه مستند وقعه الطرفان أو إذا تضمنه ما تبادله الطرفان من رسائل أو برقيات أو عن طريق الفاكس أو التلكس أو غيرها من وسائل الاتصال المكتوبة والتي تعد بمثابة سجل للاتفاق 

ب- ويعد في حكم الاتفاق المكتوب كل التحكيم مكتوبا إذا تضمنه مستند وقعه الطرفان أو إذا تضمنه ما تبادله الطرفان من رسائل أو برقيات أو عن طريق الفاكس أو التلكس أو غيرها من وسائل الاتصال المكتوبة والتي تعد بمثابة سجل للاتفاق 

ب- ويعد في حكم الاتفاق المكتوب كل إحالة في العقد إلى أحكام عقد نموذجي أو اتفاقية دولية أو أي وثيقة أخرى تتضمن شرط التحكيم إذا كانت الإحالة واضحة في اعتبار هذا الشرط جزءاً من العقد 

ج- إذا تم الاتفاق على التحكيم أثناء نظر النزاع من قبل المحكمة ، فعلى المحكمة أن تقرر إحالة النزاع إلى التحكيم ، ويعد هذا القرار بمثابة اتفاق تحكيم مكتوب 

المادة 11 : 
يجوز أن يكون اتفاق التحكيم سابقا على نشوء النزاع سواء كان مستقلا بذاته أو ورد في عقد معين بشأن كل المنازعات أو بعضها التي قد تنشأ بين الطرفين، كما يجوز أن يتم اتفاق التحكيم بعد قيام النزاع ولو كانت قد أقيمت في شأنه دعوى أمام أية جهة قضائية ويجب في هذه الحالة أن يحدد موضوع النزاع الذي يحال إلى التحكيم تحديداً دقيقا وإلا كان الاتفاق باطلا 

المادة 12 : 
أ- على المحكمة التي يرفع إليها نزاع يوجد بشأنه اتفاق تحكيم أن تحكم برد الدعوى إذا دفع المدعى عليه بذلك قبل الدخول في أساس الدعوى 

ب- ولا يحول رفع الدعوى المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة دون البدء في إجراءات التحكيم أو الاستمرار فيها أو إصدار حكم التحكيم ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك 

المادة 13 : 
لا يمنع اتفاق التحكيم أي طرف الطلب من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة سواء قبل البدء في إجراءات التحكيم أو أثناء سيرها ، اتخاذ أي إجراء وقتي أو تحفظي وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية ويجوز الرجوع عن تلك الإجراءات بالطريقة ذاتها 

هيئة التحكيم 
المادة 14 : 

أ- تشكل هيئة التحكيم باتفاق الطرفين من محكم واحد أو أكثر ، فإذا لم يتفقا على عدد المحكمين كان العدد ثلاث 

ب- إذا تعدد المحكمون وجب أن يكون عددهم وتراً ، وإلا كان التحكيم باطلا 

المادة 15 : 
أ- لا يجوز أن يكون المحكم قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه أو محروما من حقوقه المدنية بسبب الحكم عليه بجناية أو بجنحة مخلة بالشرف أو بسبب شهر إفلاسه ولورد إليه اعتباره 

ب- لا يشترط أن يكون المحكم من جنس محدد أو جنسية معينة إلا إذا اتفق طرفا التحكيم أو نص القانون على غير ذلك 

المادة 16 : 
أ- لطرفي التحكيم الاتفاق على اختيار المحكمين وعلى كيفية وتاريخ اختيارهم فإذا لم يتفقا على ذلك تتبع الإجراءات التالية : 

1- إذا كانت هيئة التحكيم تتكون من محكم واحد تتولى المحكمة المختصة تعيينه بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين 

2- وإذا كانت هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من ثلاثة محكمين يعين كل طرف محكما ويتفق المحكمان المعينان على تعيين المحكم الثالث ، فإذا لم يعين أحد الطرفين محكمة خلال الخمسة عشر يوم التالية لتسلمه طلبا بذلك من الطرف الآخر ، أو إذا لم يتفق المحكمان المعينان على اختيار المحكم الثالث خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لتاريخ تعيين آخرهما تتولى المحكمة المختصة تعيينه بناء على طلب أي من الطرفين وتكون رئاسة هيئة التحكيم للمحكم الذي اختاره المحكمان المعينان أو الذي عينته المحكمة 

3- تتبع الإجراءات المذكورة في البند (2) من هذه الفقرة إذا كانت هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من أكثر من ثلاثة محكمين 

ب- وإذا خالف أحد الطرفين إجراءات اختيار المحكمين التي اتفقا عليها ، أو لم يتفقا على كيفية القيام بتلك الإجراءات ، أو لم يتفق المحكمان المعينان على أمر مما يجب الاتفاق عليه ، أو إذا تخلف الغير عن أداء ما عهد به إليه في هذا الشأن تتولى المحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب أي من الطرفين القيام بالإجراء أو بالعمل المطلوب 

ج- تراعي المحكمة في المحكم الذي تختاره الشروط التي يتطلبها هذا القانون وتلم التي انفق عليها الطرفان ، وتصدر قرارها باختيار المحكم على وجه السرعة ، ولا يكون هذا القرار قابلا للطعن فيه بأي من طرق الطعن 

المادة 17 : 
أ- لا يجوز رد المحكم إلا إذا قامت ظروف تثير شكوكا حول حيدته واستقلاله 
ب- و لا يجوز لأي من طرفي التحكيم رد المحكم الذي عينه أو اشترك في تعيينه إلا لسبب تبين له بعد أن تم هذا التعيين 

المادة 18 : 
أ- يقدم طلب الرد كتابة إلى المحكمة المختصة مبينا فيه أسباب الرد خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ علم طالب الرد بتشكيل هيئة التحكيم أو بالظروف المبررة للرد ، فإذا لم يتيح المحكم المطلوب رده من تلقاء نفسه بعد إشعاره فصلت المحكمة في الطلب ، ويكون قرارها غير قابل للطعن فيه بأي طريق من طرق الطعن 

ب- لا يقبل طلب الرد ممن سبق له تقديم طلب برد المحكم نفسه في ذات التحكيم وللسبب ذاته 

ج- لا يترتب على تقديم طلب الرد وقف إجراءات التحكيم ،وإذا حكم برد المحكم تعتبر إجراءات التحكيم التي شارك فيها كأن لم تكن ، بما في ذلك الحكم 

المادة 19 : 
إذا تعذر على المحكم أداء مهمته أو لم يباشرها أو أنقطع عن أدائها بما يؤدي إلى تأخير غير مبرر في إجراءات التحكيم ولم يتنح ولم يتفق الطرفان على عزله ، يجوز للمحكمة المختصة ، الأمر بإنهاء مهمته بناء على طلب أي من الطرفين بقرار لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن 

المادة 20 : 
إذا انتهت مهمة المحكم بإصدار حكم برده أو عزله أو تنحيه أو وفاته أو عجزه أو لأي سبب آخر وجب تعيين بديل له طبقا للإجراءات التي تتبع في اختيار المحكم الذي انتهت مهمته 

المادة 21 : 
أ- تفصل هيئة التحكيم في الدفوع المتعلقة بعدم اختصاصها بما في ذلك الدفوع المبينة على عدم وجود اتفاق التحكيم أو سقوطه أو بطلانه أو عدم شموله لموضوع النزاع 

ب- يجب التمسك بهذه الدفوع لمدة لا تتجاوز موعد تقديم اللائحة الجوابية وفقا لأحكام الفقرة (ب) من المادة 29 من هذا القانون ،ولا يترتب على قيام أحد طرفي التحكيم بتعيين محكم أو الاشتراك في تعيينه سقوط حقه في تقديم أي من هذه الدفوع ، إما الدفع بعدم شمول اتفاق التحكيم لما يثيره الطرف الآخر من مسائل أثناء نظر النزاع فيجب التمسك به فوراً وإلا سقط الحق فيه ، ويجوز في جميع الأحوال أن تقبل هيئة التحكيم الدفع المتأخر إذا رأت أن التأخير كان لمعذرة مشروعة أو سبب مقبول 

ج- لهيئة التحكيم أن تفصل في الدفوع المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة قبل الفصل في الموضوع أو أن تضمها إلى الموضوع لتفصل فيهما معا ، وإذا قضت برفض الدفع ، فلا يجوز التمسك به إلا عن طريق رفع دعوى بطلان حكم التحكيم المهني للخصومة كلها وفق أحكام بطلان حكم التحكيم الواردة في هذا القانون 

المادة 22 :
يعد شرط التحكيم اتفاقا مستقلا عن شروط العقد الأخرى ، ولا تترتب على بطلان العقد أو فسخه أو إنهائه أي أثر على شرط التحكيم الذي يتضمنه إذا كان هذا الشرط صحيحا في ذاته 

المادة 23 : 
أ- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (13) من هذا القانون ، يجوز لطرفي التحكيم الاتفاق على أن يكون لهيئة التحكيم ، سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أي من طرفي التحكيم ، أن تأمر أي منهما باتخاذ ما تراه من تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظيه تقتضيها طبيعة النزاع ، وان تطلب تقديم ضمان كاف لتغطية نفقات هذه التدابير 

ب- وإذا تخلف من صدر إليه الأمر عن تنفيذه ، يجوز لهيئة التحكيم بناء على طلب الطرف الآخر أن تأذن لهذا الطرف في اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذه بما في ذلك حقه في الطلب من المحكمة المختصة إصدار أمرها في التنفيذ 

إجراءات التحكيم 
المادة 24 : 
لطرفي التحكيم الاتفاق على الإجراءات التي تتبعها هيئة التحكيم بما في ذلك حقهما في إخضاع هذه الإجراءات للقواعد المتبعة في أي مؤسسة أو مركز تحكيم في المملكة أو خارجها فإذا لم يوجد مثل هذا الاتفاق كان لهيئة التحكيم ان تختار إجراءات التحكيم التي تراها مناسبة وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون 

المادة 25 : 
يعامل طرفا التحكيم على قدم المساواة وتهيأ لكل منهما فرصة كاملة ومتكافئة لعرض دعواه أو دفاعه 

المادة 26 : 
تبدأ إجراءات التحكيم من اليوم الذي يكتمل فيه تشكيل هيئة التحكيم 

المادة 27 : 
لطرفي التحكيم الاتفاق على مكان التحكيم في المملكة أو يوجد اتفاق عينت هيئة التحكيم مكان التحكيم مع مراعاة ظرف وملائمة المكان لأطرافها ،ولا يحول ذلك دون أن تجتمع هيئة التحكيم في أي مكان تراه مناسبا للقيام بأي إجراء من إجراءات التحكيم كسماع أطراف النزاع أو الشهود أو الخبراء أو الإطلاع على مستندات أو معاينة بضاعة أو أموال أو إجراء مداولة بين أعضائها أو غير ذلك 

المادة 28 : 
أ- يجري التحكيم باللغة العربية ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك 

ب- ولهيئة التحكيم أن تقرر أن يرفق بكل أو بعض الوثائق المكتوبة التي تقدم في الدعوى ترجمة إلى اللغة أو اللغات المستعملة في التحكيم وفي حالة تعدد هذه اللغات يجوز قصر الترجمة على بعضها 

المادة 29 : 
أ- يرسل المدعي خلال الموعد المتفق عليه بين الطرفين أو الذي تعينه هيئة التحكيم إلى المدعى عليه وإلى كل واحد من المحكمين لائحة مكتوبة بدعواه تشتمل على اسمه وعنوانه واسم المدعى عليه وعنوانه وشرح لوقائع الدعوى وتحديد للمسائل موضوع النزاع وطلباته وكل أمر أخر يوجب اتفاق الطرفين ذكره في هذه اللائحة 

ب- ويرسل المدعى عليه خلال الموعد المتفق عليه بين الطرفين أو الذي تعينه هيئة التحكيم إلى المدعي ولكل واحد من المحكمين لائحة جوابية مكتوبة بدفاعه رداً على ما جاء بلائحة الدعوى ،وله أن يضمن هذه اللائحة أي طلبات عارضة متصلة بموضوع النزاع أو أن يتمسك بحق ناشئ عنه بقصد الدفع بالمقاصة ، وله ذلك ولو في مرحلة لاحقه من الإجراءات إذا رأت هيئة التحكيم أن الظروف تبرر ذلك 

ج- يجوز لكل من الطرفين أن يرفق بلائحة الدعوى أو باللائحة الجوابية حسب مقتضى الحال ، صوراً عن الوثائق التي يستند إليها وأن يشير إلى كل أو بعض الوثائق وأدلة الإثبات التي سيقدمها ولا يحول ذلك دون حق هيئة التحكيم في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى الطلب بتقديم أصول المستندات أو الوثائق التي يستند إليها أي من الطرفين 

المادة 30 : 
ترسل صورة مما يقدمه أحد الطرفين إلى هيئة التحكيم من مذكرات أو مستندات أو أوراق أخرى إلى الطرف الآخر وكذلك ترسل إلى كل من الطرفين صورة عن كل ما يقدم إلى الهيئة من تقارير الخبراء والمستندات وغيرها من الأدلة 

المادة 31 : 
لكل من طرفي التحكيم تعديل طلباته أو أوجه دفاعه أو استكمالها خلال إجراءات التحكيم ما لم تقرر هيئة التحكيم عدم قبول ذلك منعا من إعاقة الفصل في النزاع 

المادة 32 : 
أ- تعقد هيئة التحكيم الجلسات مرافعة لتمكين كل من الطرفين من شرح موضوع الدعوى وعرض حججه وأدلته ، ولها الاكتفاء بتقديم المذكرات والوثائق المكتوبة ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك 

ب- يجب إخطار طرفي التحكيم بمواعيد الجلسات والاجتماعات التي تقرر هيئة التحكيم عقدها قبل التاريخ الذي تعينه لذلك بوقت كاف تقدره هذه الهيئة 

ج- تدون وقائع كل جلسة تعقدها هيئة التحكيم في محضر تسلم صورة عنه إلى كل من الطرفين 

د- يكون سماع الشهود والخبراء بعد أداء اليمين بشهادة خطية مشفوعة بالقسم أمام أي جهة معتمدة في البلد الذي تم فيه تأدية تلك الشهادة حسب قانون ذلك البلد 

المادة 33 : 
أ- إذا لم يقدم المدعي دون عذر مقبول لائحة بدعواه وفقا للفقرة (أ) من المادة (29) من هذا القانون يجوز لهيئة التحكيم أن تقرر إنهاء إجراءات التحكيم ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك 

ب- وإذا لم يقدم المدعى عليه لائحته الجوابية وفقا للفقرة (ب) من المادة (29) من هذا القانون تستمر هيئة التحكيم في إجراءات التحكيم دون أن يعتبر ذلك بذاته إقراراً من المدعى عليه بدعوى المدعي

ج- إذا تخلف أحد الطرفين عن حضور أي من الجلسات أو عن تقديم ما طلب منه من مستندات يجوز لهيئة التحكيم الاستمرار في إجراء التحكيم وإصدار حكم في النزاع استناداً إلى الأدلة المتوافرة لديها 

المادة 34 : 
أ- لهيئة التحكيم تعيين خبير أو أكثر لتقديم تقرير مكتوب أو شفهي يثبت في محضر الجلسة بشأن مسائل معينة تحددها ،وتبلغ الهيئة كل من الطرفين قرارها بتحديد المهمة المسندة إلى الخبير 

ب- على كل من الطرفين أن يقدم الخبير المعلومات المتعلقة بالنزاع وأن يمكنه من معاينة وفحص ما يطلبه من وثائق أو بضائع أو أمور أخرى متعلقة بالنزاع ـ وتفصل هيئة التحكيم في كل نزاع يقوم بين الخبير وأي من الطرفين بهذا الشأن 

ج- ترسل هيئة التحكيم صورة عن تقرير الخبير إلى كل من الطرفين بمجرد إيداعه لديها لإتاحة الفرصة له لإبداء رأيه فيه ، ولكل من الطرفين الحق في الإطلاع على الوثائق التي استند إليها الخبير في تقريره وفحصها 

د- لهيئة التحكيم بعد تقديم تقرير الخبير أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد طرفي التحكيم عقد جلسة لسماع أقوال الخبير مع إتاحة الفرصة للطرفين لسماعه ومناقشته بشا، ما ورد في تقريره ،ولكل من الطرفين أن يقدم في هذه الجلسة خبيراً أو أكثر من طرفه لإبداء الرأي في المسائل التي تناولها تقرير الخبير الذي عينته هيئة التحكيم ما لم يتفق طرفا التحكيم على غير ذلك 

المادة 35 : 
يتوقف سير الخصومة أمام هيئة التحكيم وفقا للحالات وللشروط المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية ، ويترتب على وقف سير الخصومة الآثار المقررة في القانون المذكور 

حكم التحكيم وإنهاء الإجراءات
المادة 36 : 
أ- تطبق هيئة التحكيم على موضوع النزاع القواعد القانونية التي يتفق عليها الطرفان وإذا اتفقا على تطبيق قانون دولة معينة اتبعت القواعد الموضوعية فيه دون القواعد الخاصة بتنازع القوانين 

ب- إذا لم يتفق الطرفان على القواعد القانونية واجبة التطبيق على موضوع النزاع طبقت هيئة التحكيم القواعد الموضوعية في القانون الذي ترى أنه الأكثر اتصالا بالنزاع 

ج- في جميع الأحوال يجب أن تراعي هيئة التحكيم عند الفصل في موضوع النزاع شروط العقد موضوع النزاع وتأخذ في الاعتبار الأعراف الجارية في نوع المعاملة والعادات المتبعة وما جرى عليه التعامل بين الطرفين 

د- يجوز لهيئة التحكيم إذا اتفق طرفا التحكيم صراحة على تفويضها بالصلح أن تفصل في موضوع النزاع على مقتضى قواعد العدالة والإنصاف دون التقيد بأحكام القانون 

المادة 37 : 
أ- على هيئة التحكيم إصدار الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها خلال الموعد الذي اتفق عليه الطرفان فإن لم يوجد اتفاق وجب أن يصدر الحكم خلال أثنى عشر شهراً من تاريخ بدء إجراءات التحكيم وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز أن تقرر هيئة التحكيم تمديد هذه المدة على إلا تزيد على ستة أشهر ما لم يتفق الطرفان على مدة تزيد على ذلك 

ب- وإذا لم يصدر حكم التحكيم خلال الميعاد المشار إليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة جاز لأي من طرفي التحكيم أن يطلب من رئيس المحكمة المختصة ، أن يصدر أمراً لتحديد موعد إضافي أو أكثر أو بإنهاء إجراءات التحكيم فإذا صدر القرار بإنهاء تلك الإجراءات يكون لأي من الطرفين رفع دعواه إلى المحكمة المختصة أصلا بنظرها 

المادة 38 : 
إذا كانت هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من أكثر من محكم واحد ، يتخذ أي قرار لهيئة التحكيم بما في ذلك حكم التحكيم النهائي بالإجماع أو بأغلبية الأعضاء ، ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك ، على أنه يجوز أن تصدر القرارات في المسائل الإجرائية من المحكم الذي يرأس الهيئة إذا أذن له بذلك الطرفان أو جميع أعضاء هيئة التحكيم 

المادة 39: 
إذا أتفق الطرفان خلال إجراءات التحكيم على تسوية تنهي النزاع كان لهما أن يطلبا إثبات شروط التسوية أمام هيئة التحكيم ، التي يجب عليها في هذه الحالة أن تصدر قراراً يتضمن شروط التسوية وينهي الإجراءات ، ويكون لهذا القرار ما لأحكام المحكمين من قوة التنفيذ 

المادة 40 : 
يجوز أن تصدر هيئة التحكيم أحكاما وقتية أو في جزء من الطلبات وذلك قبل إصدار الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها 

المادة 41 : 
أ- يتم تدوين حكم التحكيم كتابة ويوقعه المحكمون ،وفي حالة تشكيل هيئة التحكيم أكثر من محكم يكتفي بتوقيع أغلبية المحكمين بشرط أن تثبت في الحكم أسباب عدم توقيع الأقلية 

ج- يجب أن يشتمل حكم التحكيم على أسماء الخصوم وعناوينهم وأسماء المحكمين وعناوينهم وجنسياتهم وصفاتهم وموجز عن اتفاق التحكيم وملخص لطلبات الخصوم وأقوالهم ومستنداتهم ومنطوق الحكم وتاريخ ومكان إصداره وأسبابه إذا كان ذكرها واجبا ، على أن يتضمن الحكم تحديد أتعاب المحكمين ونفقات التحكيم وكيفية توزيعها بين الأطراف 

د- إذا لم يتم الاتفاق بين الأطراف والمحكمين على تحديد أتعاب المحكمين فيتم تحديدها بقرار من هيئة ويكون قرارها بهذا الشأن قابلا للطعن أمام المحكمة المختصة ويكون قرار المحكمة في هذه الحالة نهائيا 

المادة 42 : 
أ- تسلم هيئة التحكيم إلى كل من الطرفين صورة عن حكم التحكيم خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره 



ب- ولا يجوز نشر حكم التحكيم أو نشر أجزاء منه إلا بموافقة طرفي التحكيم 

المادة 43 : 
إذا عرضت خلال إجراءات التحكيم مسألة تخرج عن اختصاص هيئة التحكيم أو تم طعن بالتزوير في ورقة قدمت لها واتخذت إجراءات جزائية بشأن تزويرها أو بشأن أي فعل جزائي آخر ، يجوز لهيئة التحكيم الاستمرار في نظر موضوع النزاع إذا رأت أن الفصل في هذه المسألة أو في تزوير الورقة أو في الفعل الجزائي الآخر ليس لازما للفصل في موضوع النزاع ، و إلا أوقفت الإجراءات حتى يصدر حكم قطعي في هذا الشأن ،ويترتب على ذلك وقف سريان الموعد المحدد لإصدار حكم التحكيم 

المادة 44 : 
أ- تنتهي إجراءات التحكيم في أي من الحالات التالية : 

1- صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها 

2- صدور أمر بإنهاء إجراءات التحكيم وفقا لأحكام الفقرة (أ) من المادة (33) من هذا القانون 

3- إذا اتفق الطرفان على إنهاء التحكيم 

4- إذا ترك المدعي خصومة التحكيم ما لم تقرر هيئة التحكيم ، بناء على طلب المدعى عليه ، أن له مصلحة جدية في استمرار الإجراءات حتى يحسم النزاع 

5- إذا رأت هيئة التحكيم لأي سبب آخر عدم جدوى استمرار إجراءات التحكيم أو استحالته 

6- عدم توفر الأغلبية المطلوبة لإصدار حكم التحكيم 

ب- مع مراعاة أحكام المواد (45) و(46) و(47) من هذا القانون تنتهي مهمة هيئة التحكيم بانتهاء إجراءات التحكيم 

المادة 45 : 
أ- يجوز لكل من طرفي التحكيم أن يطلب من هيئة التحكيم ، خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتسلمه حكم التحكيم ، تفسير ما وقع في منطوقة من غموض ، ويجب على طالب التفسير تبليغ الطرف الآخر نسخة من هذا الطلب قبل تقديمه لهيئة التحكيم 

ب- يصدر التفسير كتابة خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتاريخ تقديم طلب التفسير لهيئة التحكيم ،ويجوز لها تمديد المدة خمسة عشر يوما أخرى إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك 

ج- ويعتبر الحكم الصادر بالتفسير متمما لحكم التحكيم الذي يفسره وتسرى عليه أحكامه 

المادة 46: 
أ-تتولى هيئة التحكيم تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من أخطاء مادية بحتة ، كتابية أو حسابية ، وذلك بقرار تصدره من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم وتجري هيئة التحكيم التصحيح من غير مرافعة خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتاريخ صدور الحكم أو إيداع طلب التصحيح حسب مقتضى الحال 

ب- ويصدر قرار التصحيح كتابة من هيئة التحكيم ويبلغ إلى الطرفين خلالا ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره وإذا تجاوزت هيئة التحكيم سلطتها في التصحيح يجوز التمسك ببطلان هذا القرار بدعوى بطلان تسري عليها أحكام هذا القانون 

المادة 47 : 
يجوز لكل من طرفي التحكيم ، ولو بعد انتهاء موعد التحكيم ، أن يطلب من هيئة التحكيم خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتسلمه حكم التحكيم إصدار حكم تحكيم إضافي في طلبات قدمت خلال الإجراءات وأغلفها حكم التحكيم ويجب تبليغ هذا الطلب إلى الطرف الآخر قبل تقديمه 

ب- تصدر هيئة التحكيم حكمها الإضافي خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب ويجوز لها تمديد هذه المدة لثلاثين يوما أخرى إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك 

بطلان حكم التحكيم
المادة 48 : 
لا تقبل أحكام التحكيم التي تصدر طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون الطعن فيها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية ،ولكن يجوز رفع دعوى بطلان حكم التحكيم وفقا للأحكام المبينة في المواد (49) و (50) و(51) من هذا القانون 

المادة 49 : 
أ- لا تقبل دعوى بطلان حكم التحكيم إلا في أي من الحالات التالية : 

1- إذا لم يوجد اتفاق تحكيم صحيحا ومكتوبا أو كان هذا الاتفاق باطلا أو سقط بانتهاء مدته 

2- إذا كان أحد طرفي اتفاق التحكيم وقت إبرامه فاقداً للأهلية أو ناقصها وفقا للقانون الذي يحكم أهليته 

3- إذا تعذر على أي من طرفي التحكيم تقديم دفاعه بسبب عدم تبليغه تبليغا صحيحا بتعيين محكم أو بإجراءات التحكيم أو لأي سبب آخر خارج عن إرادته 

4- إذا استبعد حكم التحكيم تطبيق القانون الذي اتفق الأطراف على تطبيقه على موضوع النزاع 

5- إذا تم تشكيل هيئة التحكيم أو تعيين المحكمين على وجه مخالف لهذا القانون أو لاتفاق الطرفين 

6- إذا فصل حكم التحكيم في مسائل لا يشملها اتفاق التحكيم أو تجاوز حدود هذا الاتفاق ، ومع ذلك إذا أمكن فصل أجزاء الحكم الخاصة بالمسائل الخاضعة للتحكيم عن أجزائه الخاصة بالمسائل غير الخاضعة له فلا يقع البطلان إلا على الأجزاء الأخيرة وحدها 

7- إذا لم تراع هيئة التحكيم الشروط الواجب توافرها في الحكم على نحو أثر في مضمونه أو استند الحكم على إجراءات تحكيم باطلة أثرت فيه 

ب- تقضي المحكمة المختصة التي تنظر دعوى البطلان من تلقاء نفسها ببطلان حكم التحكيم فيما تضمن ما يخالف النظام العام في المملكة أو إذا وجدت أن موضوع النزاع من المسائل التي لا يجوز التحكيم فيها 

المادة 50 : 
ترفع دعوى بطلان حكم التحكيم خلال الثلاثين يوم التالية لتاريخ تبليغ حكم التحكيم للمحكوم عليه ، ولا يحول دون قبول دعوى البطلان نزول مدعي البطلان عن حقه في رفعها قبل صدور حكم التحكيم 

المادة 51 : 
إذا قضت المحكمة المختصة بتأييد حكم التحكيم وجب عليها أن تأمر بتنفيذه ويكون قرارها في ذلك قطعيا وإذا قضت ببطلان حكم التحكيم فيكون قرارها قابلا للتمييز خلال ثلاثين يوما من اليوم التالي للتبليغ ، ويترتب على القرار القطعي ببطلان حكم التحكيم سقوط اتفاق التحكيم 

حجية أحكام المحكمين وتنفيذها 
المادة 52 : 
تحوز أحكام المحكمين الصادرة طبقا لهذا القانون حجية الأمر المقضي به وتكون واجبة النفاذ بمراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها فيه 

المادة 53 : 
أ- لا يقبل طلب تنفيذ حكم التحكيم إذا لم يكن موعد رفع دعوى بطلان الحكم قد انقضى 

ب- يقدم طلب التنفيذ إلى المحكمة المختصة مرفقا بما يلي : -

1- صورة عن اتفاق التحكيم 

2- أصل الحكم أو صورة موقعة عنه 

3- ترجمة لحكم التحكيم مصدق عليها من جهة معتمدة إلى اللغة العربية إذا لم يكن ذلك الحكم صادرا بها 

المادة 54 : 
أ- تنظر المحكمة المختصة في طلب التنفيذ تدقيقا وتأمر بتنفيذه إلا إذا تبين لها : 

1- أن هذا الحكم يتضمن ما يخالف النظام العام في المملكة ،وإذا أمكن تجزئة الحكم في ما يتضمنه من مخالفة للنظام العام جاز الأمر بتنفيذ الجزء الباقي 

2- أنه لم بتم تبليغه للمحكوم عليه تبليغا صحيحا 

ب- لا يجوز الطعن في قرار المحكمة الصادر بالأمر بتنفيذ حكم التحكيم أما الحكم الصادر برفض التنفيذ فيجوز الطعن فيه أمام محكمة التمييز خلال ثلاثين يوما من اليوم التالي للتبليغ ، ويترتب على تصديق القرار الصادر برفض الأمر بتنفيذ سقوط اتفاق التحكيم 

المادة 55 : 
يلغى قانون التحكيم رقم (18) لسنة 1953

----------

